# Pager in KDE 4.7 [solved]

## disi

Ich habe keinen Pager in der Taskbar. Wenn man Rechts-Klick auf die Taskbar macht und dann "Add Widgets" auswaehlt, ist dort einer aber wie bekomme ich den in die Taskbar?

Recht-Klick -> nichts

Link-Klick -> doppelt, wie auch immer, nichts

Drag and Drops -> geht irgendwie nicht

----------

## mrsteven

Das Drag-And-Drop für die Kontrollleisten in KDE hakt auch unter 4.6 ein wenig. Da musst du ziehen, teilweise ein wenig warten und/oder die Maus über die Stelle hin und her bewegen, wo der Pager hin soll. Irgendwann kriegst du dann auch eine visuelle Rückmeldung.

----------

## Josef.95

 *disi wrote:*   

> Drag and Drops -> geht irgendwie nicht

  Das sollte eigentlich funktionieren, ist aber manchmal ein wenig frickelig... , es dauert zum teil einige Sekunden bis es wirklich eingefügt wird.

Beim zweiten Versuch funktionierte es hier unter 4.7.2 einwandfrei.

----------

## disi

Hmm hmm, andere kann ich ohne Probleme in die Taskbar ziehen (z.B. Kalendar), nur den Pager nicht :/

Ich versuche dann mal weiter...

//edit: aha, wenn ich nicht filtere (also Pager als Suche eintrage) kann ich ihn hinunterziehen und bekomme auch Maus-Feedback wo er es hinsetzen moechte. Leider, sobald ich dann den Mausknopf loslasse passiert nichts.

Ich vermute mal, ich habe nur einen Workspace und deswegen kommt nichts?

//edit: jo, lol hab den nun 5mal in der Taskbar -.-

----------

